# how long to leave newly cut hay before feeding



## goneshowjumping (12 July 2010)

I am getting mixed opinions re. newly cut hay.
once the field has been cut and baled, how long should the hay be left before feeding to the horse?
field was cut last week and it has been baled and arrives on our yard this week, YO is worried about how long to leave it, so said I would ask you helpful lot! thanks in advance.


----------



## horsecrazy25 (12 July 2010)

I know many people feed it straight away but personally i always wait a month or 2 before feeding as can be very green x


----------



## JillA (12 July 2010)

Traditionally it wasn't fed before October, but if it has gone through the "cooking" process (you will smell an aniseedy smell), you introduce it gradually, and your horse is used to being out and grazing for part of the day, you could as I have done, feed it after about four or five weeks with no ill effects.


----------



## Andalucian (12 July 2010)

I'm feeding it now, no probs.


----------



## goneshowjumping (12 July 2010)

Andalucian said:



			I'm feeding it now, no probs.
		
Click to expand...

Thats good to hear, as this is the only hay we can get hold of at the moment, but all the liveries are stressing about colic.
i had heard somewhere it should be 6 weeks after being cut, but I was not sure.
I, as a livery there, do not want my horse getting colic, but this is the only hay we can get our hands on at the moment and we have 200 bales coming tomorrow!


----------



## Orangehorse (12 July 2010)

I am just starting to feed the new hay, been made about a month.  I have 2 or 3 bales left of old hay so I am mixing it up with that, gradually increasing the amounts of the new.


----------



## superpony (12 July 2010)

I always wait 6 weeks. And like orangehorse mix the old and new at the start.


----------



## goneshowjumping (12 July 2010)

yeah i have some old left, so I will mix it i think, then it shouldnt be a shack to his system, after reading the replies though, it is still mixed opinions, so maybe there is no hard fast rule??


----------



## Dubsie (12 July 2010)

I started feeding ours more or less straight away.  However, I wouldn't necessarily do this but we've no grass hence still feeding hay and as much of our hay was so dry and scorched up (not green at all), this is the stuff I've been feeding first. I'm saving the green-er bales till last.


----------



## 625 (12 July 2010)

I have been feeding this years hay for the last week with no problems. I am soaking some for an hour as advised by my vet for one that cannot have too much protein.


----------



## tallyho! (12 July 2010)

JillA said:



			Traditionally it wasn't fed before October, but if it has gone through the "cooking" process (you will smell an aniseedy smell), you introduce it gradually, and your horse is used to being out and grazing for part of the day, you could as I have done, feed it after about four or five weeks with no ill effects.
		
Click to expand...


What??? Aniseedy??? Where's your hay been cut? India??? 

Look guys, any hay is suitable for horses as long as it is DRY!!! If cut, stick your whole arm in bale (take watch and any soveriegn rings of if necessary) and check it's DRY.

If DRY, it's fine. Check my HAY-ism thread you'll know where I'm coming from.

What you've got to realise is that dried grass does not change it's spots like a leopards.

It is a problem if hay is DAMP. Fat chance in this weather down south. Then, fungal spores cause botulism.

So, usually if you leave hay to dry for a year the hay dries and fungus dies hence rule of thumb feed old hay but that really is the reason.

Hope I've helped quell the myths...


----------



## goneshowjumping (13 July 2010)

THANK YOU TALLHO!
that all makes sense, we are going to feed it as the hay will be dry and we will just keep a eye out for really really green bales.
thank you for explaining it all. 
big big choc chip cookie for you! thanks again.


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (13 July 2010)

I've been worried about this too.

When I lived at home and my parents made our own, we would leave it for at least 3 months before feeding it, and we'd usually start the new Summers hay in October. 

So... (many years on, and I now keep my horse on livery) The yard has started feeding hay that has only just been cut, and all my instincts are saying this isn't good.  ???


----------



## charliesarmy (13 July 2010)

I leave mine 6 weeks....but last year was only 4 weeks but mixed with old stuff...


----------



## Porkie (13 July 2010)

I'm on DIY and only have room to store 4 bales a week so cannot stock up, I have to buy each weekend.

My local saddlery still has a little old left so I have started buying 2 old and 2 new each week and mixing it each night.  My horse is 29 and so far hasn't caused him any problems.  

I figured best to introduce the new green stuff gradually by mixing before the old runs out completely and I'd be stuffed and he'd suddenly be overloaded on the green hay!!!  (although he loves the new hay!!! :-o)

Don't know what other people do as there are many different stories - but so far so good for me!!  xx


----------



## tallyho! (13 July 2010)

goneshowjumping said:



			THANK YOU TALLHO!
that all makes sense, we are going to feed it as the hay will be dry and we will just keep a eye out for really really green bales.
thank you for explaining it all. 
big big choc chip cookie for you! thanks again.
		
Click to expand...

Mmmmm choc. chip. cookies.... mmm! Thanks GSJ, these are amazing!

p.s. green is ok, it's the chlorophyll which means more preserved dried nutrients so all good! Also an indication it was not left on the ground for too long before being baled and the sun has done a good job


----------



## Berkeley (13 July 2010)

Give it a good soak for a few hours and its good to go.


----------



## Perissa (13 July 2010)

100% agree with tallyho.  I was always told open a few bales and open up the folds so the air can get in, stick your hand in and make sure that it is completely dry and cool and if it is you can feed straight away.

If it is in any way warm it has been baled damp and you would be asking for trouble feeding it.


----------

